# Why I can't post this?



## SpencerKarter1985 (Jan 8, 2006)

Why I can't post this like in the dumb-stupid posting rules section that saids "You may not post new threads", WTH? What gives you the right to do this????


----------



## oyving (Sep 16, 2003)

SpencerKarter1985 said:


> What gives you the right to do this????


Maybe the fact that somebody owns this forum and pays good hard cash for it!

And such.. YOU HAVE NO RIGHTS HERE OR ON ANY OTHER WEB SITE except for yours.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

first off :welcome_s Spencer. 

To minimize SPAM on the sight, we require that each new user post 5 times before they can start a new thread. As to who gives us the right, well that is the wonderful thing about the internet... It is not about who gives us the right it is about creating something people like and if they like it they will stick around and participate. 

The 5 post rule is not about power or rights, it is just to prevent drive by spamming.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Greenwood SC, welcome neighbor. Glad you are here, its not really hard to understand as Ron said.


----------



## rickc (Oct 7, 2005)

SpencerKarter1985 said:


> "You may not post new threads", WTH? What gives you the right to do this????


The right comes with ownership! Sites like this may be free to you, but they have cost the producers a considerable amount of time and money. Thus, they have the right to set the rules of use which they feel will best protect their investment.

You , the potential user, have the right to either accept these rules or to move on to a forum more to your liking if you cannot accept them.

We all face the same rules here, and from what I have seen, they are each designed to make this a better place to visit and participate.


----------



## LSUMBA (Feb 6, 2006)

So I need 5 posts before I can even startt a new thread? Interesting


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes that would be correct. You are almost there.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

LSUMBA said:


> So I need 5 posts before I can even startt a new thread? Interesting


That is not true. You can start a thread as soon as you sign up but you can't post any links until you have 5 posts. That reduces the "hit and run" spam problem.

The originator of this thread probably tried to start a thread in our Buy, Sell, Trade forum. Only club members can start threads in there.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Oops.. stand corrected. Thanks Chris. Got confused there.


----------

